# Italian ABT's?



## uberhack (Dec 30, 2009)

So we're making calzones tonight and we have a bunch of extra stuffing left over. It's ricotta, Italian sausage, pimentos and mozzerella. 
Thought it might be good to make ABTs out of them for a New Years party tomorrow. Maybe wrap them in prosciutto. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## rhankinsjr (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like a hell of a deal to me, I'd eat those!  Infact I think I might, the wife'd love them!


----------



## ciolli (Dec 31, 2009)

You are a genius... I have never thought of that, and now I think I might try the same thing tomorrow.


----------



## uberhack (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice. I'll go for it. 
I just need to call my Italian brother-in-law and find out how to say Atomic Buffalo Turd in Italian.


----------



## ciolli (Dec 31, 2009)

Ciolli is of course very much Italian, and very much my last name haha. I think this sounds awesome, I have never thought about smoking anything Italian. Might use Anaheim peppers instead of Jalap's though, we'll see what happens.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 31, 2009)

This is why I love this place - great ideas shared with others 
Those sound great - thanks for sharing the idea with us


----------



## rhankinsjr (Dec 31, 2009)

feci bisonte atomica ?


----------



## ciolli (Dec 31, 2009)

Ahhhh hahaha that sounds like some exotic Italian dish... I'd love to see the server's reaction if you ask for that in Italy!! "I'll have the atomic buffalo feces, and a glass of your finest Chianti"


----------



## uberhack (Jan 1, 2010)

Served them at our friends' party tonight to rave reviews. Qview in the morning along with more details.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 1, 2010)

they sound great!


----------



## uberhack (Jan 2, 2010)

Here we go! These puppies were gone quick. The stuffing recipe is inexact, I'm a handful/dash kind of cook. It was made of mild italian sausage, ricotta, mozzarella, pimentos, fresh chopped basil, smoked roasted garlic (about 3 cloves) and maybe a tablespoon of Newman's Own Roasted Garlic and Parmesan dressing. As I was getting ready to stuff, I saw I'd run out of stuffing, so I added about 2-3 tablespoons of cream cheese with chives. That made it nice and creamy. I love happy accidents.
In retrospect, the prosciutto was a little hard to work with and pretty salty (not to mention wicked expensive). I might go back to good ol American bacon for next time.
I used jalapenos, but I wish I split the batch with Anaheims for the capsaicin-challenged. Mrs Uberhack is a lightweight and was drooling from the sidelines. Oh yeah, and I'll wear gloves when cutting up so many peppers next time. Damn that hurts.



I put a little piece of prosciutto in each as a little touch o' love. Kinda like the baby in the King Cake, except everybody got one. hahah



<drool>


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 2, 2010)

These are on my list for sure - if you want a milder taste for the Mrs there is a yellow pepper that looks like a jap-cant think of the name right now but it is at least 50 % milder in my opinion 
Thanks for sharing a great idea


----------



## ciolli (Jan 3, 2010)

Those look great, you definitely put more love than I did into mine. Awesome job.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 3, 2010)

Now those look good and I like the posciutto for the topping that really added to the flavor I'm sure too. But I alway split them in the boat style and that way you get two of them out of each jalapeno. But everything else is really good. I have also made then with plabanos and they are good too and really big. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They are alot of work just for a bite but it's all worth it when you sit down and eat a few with a nice cold beer.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 3, 2010)

wow nice abt format ya have there i like it


----------

